# Cool summer this year???



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm sure I read recently that a long range weather forecast for Spain said that this summer will be cool and wet with these conditions similar to a summer in 1860 or 1816 or some such time in 1800.Has anyone else read this or is my gaga-ness now extending to imaginary weather reports????


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

That's what the French weather service has said. RTVE was quick to deny the report, showing other long range forecasts from the US and other European providers, which all had different reports. 

But yes, there is one long range forecast that says this is going to be a bad summer.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

37º is bad ? I suppose it is better than the usual 40+. :lol:


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Up north it's been a rough spring. 
It's raining... again. 

I was so eager to get out in the sun on Saturday that I got a wicked burn. Oops!


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

elenetxu said:


> Up north it's been a rough spring.
> It's raining... again.
> 
> I was so eager to get out in the sun on Saturday that I got a wicked burn. Oops!


Just been oop north for the first time: spent 3 days in Coruna. What a fabulous part of the country. Beaches to die for, mountains (well hills really) forests. All so green thanks to the everpresent moisture. It was mild and sunny and dry every day I was there. I LOVE Galicia though where I live in Murcia is best.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

Lucky duck! Yes, we had a lovely weekend but the rain is back for the work week. At least I save a lot of money on moisturizer here!


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Long range weather forecasts are nearly as good as lottery predictors. Why did mystic Meg never win the lottery??? Most organisations, however, do seem to agree that this summer won't be nearly as hot as last year, which is not a bad thing.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

thrax said:


> Long range weather forecasts are nearly as good as lottery predictors. Why did mystic Meg never win the lottery??? Most organisations, however, do seem to agree that this summer won't be nearly as hot as last year, which is not a bad thing.


... and the main forecasters seem to be saying that it will be the coldest summer for 200 years.

I actually don't mind that as I would prefer temperatures in the upper thirties rather than the mid forties that we usually get


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

passiflora said:


> I'm sure I read recently that a long range weather forecast for Spain said that this summer will be cool and wet with these conditions similar to a summer in 1860 or 1816 or some such time in 1800.Has anyone else read this or is my gaga-ness now extending to imaginary weather reports????


Bout 35° in Cyprus today :faint:


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

A cooler summer than last year would be good.

We always dread July and August because of 1) Extreme temperatures 2) Ants 3) Tourists


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Well I'm OK with hot, in fact I miss the heat but the kids have never really seen a hot summer so a more mild one might help them adjust easier but really I just think the weather pattern is shifting because I'll be bringing my telescopes down to keep clouding me out.
I have had about 3 nights out this year so all I hope for out of the Alicante weather is clear skies it doesn't matter if it's cooler, warmer or whatever just not a blanket of cloud please.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

People here have said that it's been cooler than past years so far. As others have said I don't mind: coming from the UK, it's still pretty hot!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> People here have said that it's been cooler than past years so far. As others have said I don't mind: coming from the UK, it's still pretty hot!


I mind!
I've got a t shirt on and a fleece!
I'm goin out with the dog now and i'm going to take off the fleece - and put a coat on. In JUNE!!
I have never never never done that before.


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I mind!
> I've got a t shirt on and a fleece!
> I'm goin out with the dog now and i'm going to take off the fleece - and put a coat on. In JUNE!!
> I have never never never done that before.


Ok, it must be quite a bit cooler there then


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

goingtobcn said:


> . coming from the UK, it's still pretty hot!


Oh, I don't know ... parts of the UK reached a balmy 26° today, even Sunni Cornwall soared to 21°


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

virgil said:


> Oh, I don't know ... parts of the UK reached a balmy 26° today, even Sunni Cornwall soared to 21°


Yes, I mean to say it looks like there's a mini heatwave coming over there!

I guess what I meant was that here it's been consistently warmer than the UK in general


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

goingtobcn said:


> Yes, I mean to say it looks like there's a mini heatwave coming over there!
> 
> I guess what I meant was that here it's been consistently warmer than the UK in general


Mini ... as in ONE day 

Rain tomorrow - good for the jardin


----------

